# Code vom Olympia Event!



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

Hallo Leute also der Code sollte per Post kommen wenn ihr Bg´s gewinnt sagen zumindest die GM´s auf meinem Server.
Meine Vermutung entweder die Gm´s haben 0 ahnung oder es ist eine zu geringe chance.
Wenn jmd was sinnvolles weiß bitte hier posten.
Achtung!!!! Bitte nur sachen zum Code posten nicht zum Drache oder Wappenrock danke!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mfg Midi


----------



## Pisaklon (8. August 2008)

Es soll ja kein Code sein, sondern ein Geheimwort.


----------



## Lisutari (8. August 2008)

Gleiche Chanze wie die Medaile für den Roten Drachen


----------



## LordofDemons (8. August 2008)

was bringt das Geheimwort?


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

Rofl welcher Roter drache?

Ps: Buffed Team klärt das ganze mal bitte ihr habt da Connections!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. August 2008)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Rofl welcher Roter drache?
> 
> Ps: Buffed Team klärt das ganze mal bitte ihr habt da Connections!!!!
> 
> ...


äh ne die haben keine Connections die kriegen auch nur das mit was wir mitkriegen die können nicht einfahc mal bei Blizz anrufen


----------



## Lisutari (8. August 2008)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Rofl welcher Roter drache?


Goldmedaile Roter Drache nzw rötlich bis gelblich
Geheimcode Blauer Drache


----------



## essey (8. August 2008)

Habe von einem Code heute zum ersten mal gelesen. Was hat es damit auf sich? Wenn die chance so hoch wäre wie die der Medaille, warum hat davon noch keiner berichtet?

btw. werden die GM's wohl kaum falsche Infos rausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: au ok, blauer drache, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (8. August 2008)

*sorry*


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Goldmedaile Roter Drache nzw rötlich bis gelblich
> Geheimcode Blauer Drache




Aso bräuchten wir nur mehr den code ne^^


----------



## Vinzenth (8. August 2008)

Wieso kann Blizzard nicht einfach mal ein Event zur Olympiade 2008 machen ohne das sich gleich wieder das Maul darüber zerrissen wird.

Und wenn ihr dazu Fragen habt, dann lauft doch einfach zu den NPCs, die euch über dieses Event aufklären bzw. lest die News auf der Hauptseite.

Immer das gleiche mit den Vorschulkindern. Haben wollen und nicht wissen, was es damit auf sich hat. Und einmal SuFu im Forum benutzen, dann stößt man von ganz allein drauf und muss nicht jedes Mal einen neuen Beitrag dazu erstellen.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. August 2008)

Vinzenth schrieb:


> Wieso kann Blizzard nicht einfach mal ein Event zur Olympiade 2008 machen ohne das sich gleich wieder das Maul darüber zerrissen wird.
> 
> Und wenn ihr dazu Fragen habt, dann lauft doch einfach zu den NPCs, die euch über dieses Event aufklären bzw. lest die News auf der Hauptseite.
> 
> Immer das gleiche mit den Vorschulkindern. Haben wollen und nicht wissen, was es damit auf sich hat. Und einmal SuFu im Forum benutzen, dann stößt man von ganz allein drauf und muss nicht jedes Mal einen neuen Beitrag dazu erstellen.


man kann sich auch über jeden mist aufregen


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

Vinzenth schrieb:


> Wieso kann Blizzard nicht einfach mal ein Event zur Olympiade 2008 machen ohne das sich gleich wieder das Maul darüber zerrissen wird.
> 
> Und wenn ihr dazu Fragen habt, dann lauft doch einfach zu den NPCs, die euch über dieses Event aufklären bzw. lest die News auf der Hauptseite.
> 
> Immer das gleiche mit den Vorschulkindern. Haben wollen und nicht wissen, was es damit auf sich hat. Und einmal SuFu im Forum benutzen, dann stößt man von ganz allein drauf und muss nicht jedes Mal einen neuen Beitrag dazu erstellen.




Wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal ruhig sein ok wenn du den code von nem npc kriegen könntest würd ich net extra nen beitrag deswegen aufmachen oder?


----------



## MihAmb (8. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Gleiche Chanze wie die Medaile für den Roten Drachen



wohl kaum... hab mittlerweile mit jedem meiner chars den roten drachen (immer gleich nachm ersten win bekommen) aber dieses geheimwort hab ich bisher nicht bekommen...

btw: ChanCe


----------



## Akubi (8. August 2008)

Also nochmal 
Den Wappenrock bekommt ihr wenn ihr ein Batteground gespielt habt
Es spielt keine Rolle ob es das Arathibecken / Auge des Sturms / Kriegshymnenschlucht oder das Alteractal ist.
Und es ist auch irrelevant ob ihr Gewinnt oder Verliert.

Den Roten Drachen bekommt man mit einer (Meine persöhnliche Meinung) sehr großen Chance.
Dafür müsst ihr ein Battleground gewinnen und am besten noch 1ter im Schaden und Kills sein.

So seh ich das.


----------



## Ben313 (8. August 2008)

Akubi schrieb:


> Also nochmal
> Den Wappenrock bekommt ihr wenn ihr ein Batteground gespielt habt
> Es spielt keine Rolle ob es das Arathibecken / Auge des Sturms / Kriegshymnenschlucht oder das Alteractal ist.
> Und es ist auch irrelevant ob ihr Gewinnt oder Verliert.
> ...




Schaden und Kills sind egal!


----------



## Tandrox (8. August 2008)

Akubi schrieb:


> Also nochmal
> Den Wappenrock bekommt ihr wenn ihr ein Batteground gespielt habt
> Es spielt keine Rolle ob es das Arathibecken / Auge des Sturms / Kriegshymnenschlucht oder das Alteractal ist.
> Und es ist auch irrelevant ob ihr Gewinnt oder Verliert.
> ...



Und das stimmt zu 100%!!!!


----------



## Kipp (8. August 2008)

Wofür soll denn der code jetzt wieder gut sein O.o 
ich hab den drachen per post bekommen, war weder erster noch sonswas, hab halt nu gewonnen


----------



## Thunderlady (8. August 2008)

dann bekommste en blauen drachen kinen roten^^ btw wirds deswegen so selten sein sobald wer den cod ehat steht er im world wide web udn bäääääääääm!


----------



## Kipp (8. August 2008)

also dann bekomme ich einen blauen statt einem roten? ich hab n grünen was mach ich denn jetzt? XD


----------



## LordofDemons (8. August 2008)

also ist dmg und kills jetzt entscheidend bei der vergabe von den drachen ja oder nein?


----------



## Tandrox (8. August 2008)

Überhaupt was für einn Code da hat doch niemand was von gesagt?!
1. Wappenröcke via Post (fast immer)
2.Goldmedalien via Post (selten)

Es gibt keine Codes!
Das Event heißt "Die Kampfgeister" und findet alle 2 Jahre statt!




> also ist dmg und kills jetzt entscheidend bei der vergabe von den drachen ja oder nein?



NEIN!


----------



## Ben313 (8. August 2008)

Tandrox schrieb:


> Überhaupt was für einn Code da hat doch niemand was von gesagt?!
> 1. Wappenröcke via Post (fast immer)
> 2.Goldmedalien via Post (selten)
> 
> ...



1.: Es gibt Codes

2.: Nein das Event gabs net alle 2 jahre! is wegen Olympia


Und das wurde hier schon (setze liegende Acht ein)mal gesagt


----------



## Xall13 (8. August 2008)

von welche codes wird hier gesprochen? was bezwecken sie?!


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

Xall13 schrieb:


> von welche codes wird hier gesprochen? was bezwecken sie?!



Kann ich dir gerne sagen wenn ich einen habe^^


----------



## Tandrox (8. August 2008)

Ben313 schrieb:


> 1.: Es gibt Codes
> 
> 2.: Nein das Event gabs net alle 2 jahre! is wegen Olympia
> 
> ...



Also ich sammel 1.UDE Karten und 2. Die Rubbelcodes vom Tcg weil ich Sammler bin! ich habe auch einige dieser Ingameitems!
Aber es gibt nur den Olympiawappenrock und das kommt von dem Event was ich eben beschrieben habe!
Und doch dieses Event ist alle 2 Jahre wenn du mal auf wow-europe.com nachschaust!Blizz hat lediglich anlässlich Olympia für die Belohnung noch den schönen Wappenrock beigepackt!


----------



## Yoh (8. August 2008)

So also für alle dummen:

In Og bei den Pvp anmeldern, steht wen man rausgeht an der rechten seite ein neuer NPC der neben sich nen Blauen Drachen fliegen hat. Wen man diesen NPC anwhispert hat der 3 vershciedene Blasen. Eine für die frage "Woher krieg ich nen Wappenrock" und eine für "Woher krieg ich ne Goldmedallie" UND NOCH EINE "Gib den Code ein". Der Code sind keine Zahlen sondern ein Wort. 

So und nun würd ich auch gern wissen wo man den her kriegt. Noch keiner was erfahren?

Mfg Yoh


----------



## Tandrox (8. August 2008)

> Der Code sind keine Zahlen sondern ein Wort.
> 
> So und nun würd ich auch gern wissen wo man den her kriegt. Noch keiner was erfahren?
> 
> Mfg Yoh



Genau! Aber es ist kein TCG- und auch kein UDE-punktecode!


----------



## Yoh (8. August 2008)

Tandrox schrieb:


> Also ich sammel 1.UDE Karten und 2. Die Rubbelcodes vom Tcg weil ich Sammler bin! ich habe auch einige dieser Ingameitems!
> Aber es gibt nur den Olympiawappenrock und das kommt von dem Event was ich eben beschrieben habe!
> Und doch dieses Event ist alle 2 Jahre wenn du mal auf wow-europe.com nachschaust!Blizz hat lediglich anlässlich Olympia für die Belohnung noch den schönen Wappenrock beigepackt!


Für den nächsten dummen: 

NEIN dieses Event gibts NICHT alle zwei Jahre. Ab jetzt vil schon aber 2 Jahre davor gabs dieses Event NICHT! Oder hast du jemals davor jemanden gesehen der mit dem Wappenrock oder dem Pet rumgerannt ist?! Es ist das erste mal das es dieses event in Wow gibt. 

Fertisch, aus, schluss, basta!


----------



## Tandrox (8. August 2008)

Yoh schrieb:


> Für den nächsten dummen:
> 
> NEIN dieses Event gibts NICHT alle zwei Jahre. Ab jetzt vil schon aber 2 Jahre davor gabs dieses Event NICHT! Oder hast du jemals davor jemanden gesehen der mit dem Wappenrock oder dem Pet rumgerannt ist?! Es ist das erste mal das es dieses event in Wow gibt.
> 
> Fertisch, aus, schluss, basta!




Ich habe nichts anderes gesagt!
Ich habe mich nur da informiert wo ihr vieleicht auch mal hättet nachschauen sollen!
Und da könnt ihr ja mal nachschaun dann schwätzt ihr auch nicht mehr so dumm rum!


----------



## Ladrion (8. August 2008)

Also den Code kenn ich auch nich den wappenrock bekommt man wenn man 1 mal gewinnt und drachenpet  kann durch zufall kommen wenn man gewinnt also ich hab ihn nach 5 mal win noch nich und andere haben ihn schon nach dem 1. win


----------



## Solonvomwald (8. August 2008)

Ben313 schrieb:


> 2.: Nein das Event gabs net alle 2 jahre! is wegen Olympia



Ähm ... Olympia ist alle 2 Jahre.


----------



## Larandera (8. August 2008)

Neues Event: Die Kampfgeister         Temitros 08/08/08 
Die Macht der Kampfgeister, die Schutzheiligen des Wettkampfes, ist alle zwei Jahre kraftvoll genug, um sich den Gefilden der Sterblichen nähern zu können. In solchen Zeiten können Mitglieder der Allianz als auch der Horde diesen Geistern huldigen, indem sie auf den Schlachtfeldern gegeneinander antreten und sich dabei ihren Wappenrock verdienen. Dieses neue Event findet vom 8. bis zum 24. August statt, mehr Informationen, einschließlich der Belohnungen, findet ihr auf der Kampfgeister-Webseite.

Hab nur 2 Bgs gemacht und hatte dannach 2 Sachen.
Hab nach dem ersten Av den Wappenrock und nach dem ersten Ab den roten Drachen gehabt.
Ging ja schnell xD

find den roten eh geiler als so nen Blauen^^


----------



## Yoh (8. August 2008)

So jetzt bitte...

HÖRT AUF ZU POSTEN WO/WIE MAN DEN DRACHEN/WAPPENROCK BEKOMMEN! 

Das weiß schon jeder voll depp! Wir reden nur von dem CODE für den NPC der in OG bei den BG Anmeldern steht! I

Ist das so schwer zu raffen?!


----------



## Alutia1992 (8. August 2008)

1. wenns alle 2 jahre is wäre das ja net falsch weill auch alle 2 jahre Olympia is ^^ 
2. GIMME CODE denn es gibt wirklich ne olle z.b. in IF die ein code haben will und das ein stichwort von der olympia is soweit ich weiss
3. ein gm hat mir gesagt das es diesen code gibt und von den spielern ERRATEN werden muss...


----------



## Sesshoma (8. August 2008)

Alutia1992 schrieb:


> 1. wenns alle 2 jahre is wäre das ja net falsch weill auch alle 2 jahre Olympia is ^^
> 2. GIMME CODE denn es gibt wirklich ne olle z.b. in IF die ein code haben will und das ein stichwort von der olympia is soweit ich weiss
> 3. ein gm hat mir gesagt das es diesen code gibt und von den spielern ERRATEN werden muss...



Probiert mal "Free Tibet"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: *Achtung* Ironie *Achtung* Das ist nicht ernst gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (8. August 2008)

Sesshoma schrieb:


> Probiert mal "Free Tibet"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Omg-.-


----------



## hohlehupe (8. August 2008)

für alle die lesen können:


http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/e...tofcompetition/


viel spass


----------



## Yoh (8. August 2008)

hohlehupe schrieb:


> für alle die lesen können:
> 
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/e...tofcompetition/
> ...


Ließ selber du vollpfosten! Musste jetzt sein sry. Es geht verdammt nochmal um den CODE und nicht um den WAPPENROCK UND DRACHEN!!!!!!!!!!!! Das wissen wir shcon längst?! Verblödet ihr alle oder was?

Lesen Bildet!


----------



## Alutia1992 (8. August 2008)

hohlehupe schrieb:


> für alle die lesen können:
> 
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/e...tofcompetition/
> ...



jo cool da steht welches event das is aber nicht der code den wir suchen ^^


----------



## xPille (8. August 2008)

Blizz müsste doch irgendwo hinweise auf die lösung geben wenn man den code nich im schlachtfeld gewinnt...


----------



## Næxt (8. August 2008)

Um den blauen drachen zu bekommen muss man jedes bg einmal gewinnen und einmal verlieren....dadurch bekommst nen brief in dem der code steht.....hat bei mir und meinen gildenkollegen funktioniert!


Edit: in den Brief stand: Ihr habt bewiesen das ihr Stark seid, jedoch auch ein guter Verlierer. Ihr habt den Geist der Spiele beeindruckt, dieser wird euch als dank Begleiten.


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

dann sag mal den code kollege
und post mal das teil was man bekommt mit screen


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (8. August 2008)

Næxt schrieb:


> Um den blauen drachen zu bekommen muss man jedes bg einmal gewinnen und einmal verlieren....dadurch bekommst nen brief in dem der code steht.....hat bei mir und meinen gildenkollegen funktioniert!



Dann sag uns doch bitte den code..
Nicht das wir wie behindert durch die BG´s laufen was du denk ich erreichen willst


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Dann sag uns doch bitte den code..
> Nicht das wir wie behindert durch die BG´s laufen was du denk ich erreichen willst




SCREENSHOT PLZ


----------



## Alutia1992 (8. August 2008)

ALLE AUF GILNEAS LOGGEN UND <zensiert> VOLLSPAMMEN DIE KENNT DEN CODE ^^ aber gibt ihn net her-.- so ein ego^^ und de sagt das es kein brief dazu gab


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

Alutia1992 schrieb:


> ALLE AUF GILNEAS LOGGEN UND <zensiert> VOLLSPAMMEN DIE KENNT DEN CODE ^^ aber gibt ihn net her-.- so ein ego^^ und de sagt das es kein brief dazu gab



woher weist du das hat er das pet wenn ja screenshot danke^^


----------



## Alutia1992 (8. August 2008)

der hats mir gesagt ^^ ich überred ihm gerade das er ma zu mir kommt und des zeigt ^^


----------



## Yoh (8. August 2008)

Der soll nur sagen wie man ihn bekommt. Erraten/Irgendwas machen...Frag den ma

Naja bin erstma 3-4h vom PC weg. Hoffe bis dan wisst ihr wie ^^ 

Bg


----------



## Arben (8. August 2008)

Schön das ihr alle keine anderen Probleme als sonen behinderten Code habt. Für sowas dürft ihr natürlich auch mal ausfallend und unfrendlich werden, kein Thema, geht schließlich um fette Ingameitems.

Und jetz fasster euch alle ma an die Rübe, trinkt n kaltes Wasser und wartet einfach mal 1-2 Tage ab. Eventuell klärt sich das von ganz alleine und ihr muesst euch nicht grundlos beschimpfen.

mfg


----------



## Alutia1992 (8. August 2008)

ähm wir beschimpfen uns nicht ^^ ich wills nur gerne wissen mehr nicht


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

Alutia1992 schrieb:


> ähm wir beschimpfen uns nicht ^^ ich wills nur gerne wissen mehr nicht



und wie schauts aus funkts und was bekommt mann erzähl mal und screen


----------



## Alutia1992 (8. August 2008)

naja lyka will net rausrücken denke ma der spinnt nur und hats net


----------



## Kipp (8. August 2008)

hey ich hab den code aber ich sag ihn nich<----- sach bloß, der hat den gar nich wirklich? *shocked*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alutia1992 (8. August 2008)

naja gesehen hab ichs vieh bei dem net^^


----------



## Kipp (8. August 2008)

^ja sowas ^^
der thread is btw ne gute methode seine posts hochzutreiben ^^


----------



## noizycat (8. August 2008)

Mein Gott, wie gierig kann man sein. Es gibt den Code, weil das Pet selten sein soll, und so solls bleiben. 
Probiert doch die hier beschriebene Methode mit dem Win-Loose, evl. klappts ja. 

Am besten wäre es, Blizz würde das ganze wirklich an ne Bedingung knüpfen oder verschiedene Codes, die nur 1x funzen, implementieren, damit die Code-Erschleicher alt aussehen ...



flame on ^^


----------



## Nimbe (8. August 2008)

Ben313 schrieb:


> 1.: Es gibt Codes
> 
> 2.: Nein das Event gabs net alle 2 jahre! is wegen Olympia
> 
> ...




lol olympia gibs auch alle 2 jahre junge^^


Auch und das die codes im www stehen sollten denk ich nicht, weil die werden sicher immer neu generiert.
Komisch aber is das bei uns so 500 av bgs offen sind  (450-500)  denke blizz hat heut morgen beim neustart was durcheinandergebracht.




Und die wappenröcke sehen zwar scheiße aus, aber irgendwie lustig wenn man mit kumpels so durch og "marschiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wie gierig kann man sein. Es gibt den Code, weil das Pet selten sein soll, und so solls bleiben.
> Probiert doch die hier beschriebene Methode mit dem Win-Loose, evl. klappts ja.
> 
> Am besten wäre es, Blizz würde das ganze wirklich an ne Bedingung knüpfen oder verschiedene Codes, die nur 1x funzen, implementieren, damit die Code-Erschleicher alt aussehen ...
> ...



Wenn das mit der winn lose methode klappt dann bleibt immer noch die frage wie oder was is der code weil dann bekommt man ja den drachen per post^^


----------



## jayg2k1 (8. August 2008)

Ich wette den Code gibts auf der Blizzcon und ist jedes Mal nur einmal nutzbar.

http://www.buffed.de/news/6486/wow-ein-bli...izzcon-besucher 


> Besucher der Blizzcon im Oktober 2008 dürfen sich freuen. Das diesjährige Goodie-Bag, das alle Messe-Gäste erhalten, ist wieder prall gefüllt. WoW-Fans stauben einmal mehr ein Ingame-Item ab: Ein Eisbär-Reittier samt Murloc-Galionsfigur, die mit einem Blizzcon-Wimpel wedelt.


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

jayg2k1 schrieb:


> Ich wette den Code gibts auf der Blizzcon und ist jedes Mal nur einmal nutzbar.
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/news/6486/wow-ein-bli...izzcon-besucher



ne das is net der code fürs event NEIN^^


----------



## jayg2k1 (8. August 2008)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> ne das is net der code fürs event NEIN^^



Stimmt, viel wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass er irgendwann im Internet auftaucht oder dass ihn Leute erraten müssen oder was auch immer hier schon spekuliert wurde. Das ist nämlich das neue WoW: Codes rausfinden! Denkt doch bitte nach wann und wofür es in der Vergangenheit Codes gab. Und dann bitte noch warum sich das nun plötzlich zu einem Quiz entwickeln sollte.


----------



## noizycat (8. August 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage, wo steht denn auf Allyseite der Typ mit dem blauen Drachen, dass ich den auch mal mit eigenen Augen sehe. ^^


----------



## Alutia1992 (8. August 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, wo steht denn auf Allyseite der Typ mit dem blauen Drachen, dass ich den auch mal mit eigenen Augen sehe. ^^



krieger lehrer , IF


----------



## noizycat (8. August 2008)

danke dir, vorhin glatt übersehen ^^


----------



## Hexorio (8. August 2008)

der blaue drache ist viel schöner als der rote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nurleider weis niemand wie man den code bekommt.   (oder?)


----------



## Flipmode (8. August 2008)

Kann man den Wappenrock nur mit 70 bekommen oder auch schon früher?


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

Flipmode schrieb:


> Kann man den Wappenrock nur mit 70 bekommen oder auch schon früher?



ab level 10


----------



## Asralia (8. August 2008)

sooo ich habe mich mal mit einem GM im game unterhalten^^ er sagt cods bekommt man eigentlich nur über das wow karten spiel TCG (denke nicht das die sowas machen) oder über blizzcon also wird es den code über blizzcon gebe aber er weiß es selber nicht sooo genau er sagte auch noch das die spieler genauer infomiert werden wenn es so weit ist und man den code bekommen kann^^

M.F.G Asralia^^


----------



## Karuna (8. August 2008)

Asralia schrieb:


> sooo ich habe mich mal mit einem GM im game unterhalten^^ er sagt cods bekommt man eigentlich nur über das wow karten spiel TCG (denke nicht das die sowas machen) oder über blizzcon also wird es den code über blizzcon gebe aber er weiß es selber nicht sooo genau er sagte auch noch das die spieler genauer infomiert werden wenn es so weit ist und man den code bekommen kann^^
> 
> M.F.G Asralia^^



Von der Blizzcon sicher nicht, die bekommen doch das Bärenmount mit dem Murloc drauf. Ausserdem:
http://www.warcraftpets.com/wow.pets/mythi...competition.asp  klick da mal auf "Whos got it" - es scheinen also schon Leute das Vieh zu haben (oder sie lügen was ich nicht ausschliessen kann). 

Ich schätze auch das es sich nicht um einen Code handelt sonder eben wirklich eher um ein Geheimwort - möglich wäre ja noch das mal dafür nicht in's BG muss sondern in die Arena, aber bestätigen kann das natürlich auch noch keiner. 

Auf der off. Blizzseite zu dem Event steht aber leider auch rein gar nicht über dieses Geheimwort.


----------



## Asralia (8. August 2008)

so hat er es mir eben gesagt^^


----------



## Sir Schnuffel (8. August 2008)

Denke mal es ist wie beim Gurky Code seinerzeit - man muss einen Code auf der Blizzardseite eingeben, dann mit einem aktiven Char verlinken/verbinden und bekommt dann den Ingamecode.
Frage ist jetzt nur : TCG Code oder Ingame...


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

Asralia schrieb:


> so hat er es mir eben gesagt^^


Also Screen?


----------



## Alutia1992 (8. August 2008)

mir hat der gm gesagt das es eine art ratespiel ist und man das erraten sollte hmm ich bin mir nicht sicher aber er hörte sich so an als wüsste er das


----------



## SOS5 (8. August 2008)

guck ma an wo die leute herkommen die den drachen schon haben XD


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

SOS5 schrieb:


> guck ma an wo die leute herkommen die den drachen schon haben XD



Grün und Rot giebts nur in china an colaflaschen^^ aber blau auch bei uns


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (8. August 2008)

also ich hab einfach nachdem bg einfach post bekommen da war einmal der wappenrock drin und ein mal das pet nicht mit nem code oder sonstigen


----------



## Carcharoth (8. August 2008)

Hört auf die GMs damit zu nerven. Die werden es euch nicht sagen...


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

echt schlimm brauch noch 2 lose dann hab ichs hinter mir aber loosen is netmal so einfach^^


----------



## lord just (8. August 2008)

also hab mal nen gm gefragt und der meinte, dass er dazu nix sagen darf und man weiter zusammen mit den anderen spielern sowie dem blizzard forum versuchen soll es herraus zu finden.


----------



## Vinzenth (8. August 2008)

Ihr seid echte Deppen!!!

Muss man euch mehr als nen Wappenrock und nen Drachen als Hinweis geben?

Und ein Geheimwort erraten, passend zum Event, sollte da wohl auch net schwerfallen. Egal was andere dafür angestellt haben.

Vielleicht einfach mal testen... Und nicht dumm rumflamen...

Dieser Community muss man offensichtlich alles weichgekaut vorlegen, damit sie ihre Gehirnaktivität nicht zu sehr in Anspruch nehmen muss.

Und wieso sollte es euch ein Spieler verraten? Damit jedes Dummbrote danach die gleiche Belohnung erhält, wie einer der sich die Mühe gemacht hat es zu erraten oder die BGs aufzusuchen (wenn es denn nicht auch einfach den Zufallsprodukt ist)


----------



## Monestir (8. August 2008)

Dann spuck Dein durchgekautes doch mal hier aus. Würd nur zu gern wissen, ob Du es weißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (8. August 2008)

sagt mal hat den gesagt das es ein code gibt ????? ich hab das pet und den wappenrock und musste kein code oder son wort eingeben ihr macht probleme die es net gibt omg ^^


----------



## Rasgaar (8. August 2008)

Akubi schrieb:


> Also nochmal
> Den Wappenrock bekommt ihr wenn ihr ein Batteground gespielt habt
> Es spielt keine Rolle ob es das Arathibecken / Auge des Sturms / Kriegshymnenschlucht oder das Alteractal ist.
> Und es ist auch irrelevant ob ihr Gewinnt oder Verliert.
> ...




Ja genau. Das dümmste was ich heute gelesen habe. Und was ist mit den Heilern?


----------



## Karuna (8. August 2008)

Snowman_the schrieb:


> sagt mal hat den gesagt das es ein code gibt ????? ich hab das pet und den wappenrock und musste kein code oder son wort eingeben ihr macht probleme die es net gibt omg ^^


vielleicht weil wir nicht von dem Pet reden mit dem jeder mittlerweile rumrennt???


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (8. August 2008)

Karuna schrieb:


> vielleicht weil wir nicht von dem Pet reden mit dem jeder mittlerweile rumrennt???



dann versteh ich net von was ihr redet oder was ihr wollt???


----------



## Monestir (8. August 2008)

ganzen thread lesen oder einfach mal nix schreiben. Immer wieder diese Kack Diskussion um die BG Win/ loose Pets
Es geht um den BLAUEN DRACHEN, den man offenbar gegen ein Geheimwort bekommt. Also Code posten oder Klappe halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saat4ever (8. August 2008)

Snowman_the schrieb:


> dann versteh ich net von was ihr redet oder was ihr wollt???




omg dann les dir einfach die Beiträge durch, ist glaube ich schon 10 mal erwähnt worden um was es geht. ES gibt noch einen blauen Drachen den man nur bekommt wenn man ein Codewort eingibt.


----------



## Karuna (8. August 2008)

Snowman_the schrieb:


> dann versteh ich net von was ihr redet oder was ihr wollt???






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier der Link damit Du weisst um was es geht: http://www.warcraftpets.com/wow.pets/mythi...competition.asp

In OG steht in der Halle der Kriegerhelden ein neuer NPC - die erzählt Dir das sie die gegen das Geheimwort ein Souvenir abgeben wird.... nur keiner kennt das Geheimwort, bzw. hat ne Ahnung wie man dieses bekommt. Da neben dem NPC so ein blauer Drache steht vermutet man das man gegen das Geheimwort eben diesen blauen Drachen als Pet bekommt.


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (8. August 2008)

ist doch alles quatsch xD hat dir der gm nur gesagt damit er und seine kollegen sich über das was ihr hir schreibt schrottlachen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

saat4ever schrieb:


> omg dann les dir einfach die Beiträge durch, ist glaube ich schon 10 mal erwähnt worden um was es geht. ES gibt noch einen blauen Drachen den man nur bekommt wenn man ein Codewort eingibt.



Hab grade probiert alle bgs zu loosen und zu gewinnen funkt net also nochmal wo is der code?^^
Wir sind 2 mio. wow spieler und hatten nen ganzen tag zeit um nachzudenken und wir haben ihn immer noch net omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monestir (8. August 2008)

Ich tippe mal schwer, dass das die Rache für die "huhn oder Ei" Frage ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (8. August 2008)

naja wenn ihr auf :" http://www.warcraftpets.com/wow.pets/mythi...competition.asp " und dann auf Who's got it? dann könnt ihr sehen wer das da schon alles hat.


p.s. vorhin waren es nur 4 jetzt sind es 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: jetzt 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (8. August 2008)

Vinzenth schrieb:


> Ihr seid echte Deppen!!!
> 
> Muss man euch mehr als nen Wappenrock und nen Drachen als Hinweis geben?
> 
> ...




wenn du doch so allwissend bist, dann gib uns doch mal nen tip oder so und hör auf uns zu beleidigen, da du anscheinend den code selber nicht weißt. hab schon viele wörter rund um olympia ausprobiert und keins hat funktioniert. immer kommt die meldung, dass der code nicht überprüft werden konnte und man es nochmal probieren soll.

das könnte ein hinweis darauf sein, dass der npc zwar schon da ist, aber der code noch nicht verfügbar ist, oder es einfach ne fehlermeldung dafür ist, das der code falsch ist. vielleicht hat es ja irgendwas mit der arena oder so zu tun. mit der blizzcon hat es bestimmt nix zu tun, da die erst im oktober ist und das event schon am 25.08.08 endet.


----------



## saat4ever (8. August 2008)

Vinzenth schrieb:


> Ihr seid echte Deppen!!!
> 
> Muss man euch mehr als nen Wappenrock und nen Drachen als Hinweis geben?
> 
> ...




Screenshot oder es ist nie passiert. Sagen kann man viel. Und wenn du uns schon als Deppen bezeichnest, kannst du uns dummen ja mal einen Beweis zeigen.


----------



## Nibani (8. August 2008)

mh ... könnte aber auch eine prämie für arenakämpfer sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilenoZ666 (8. August 2008)

ihr tut mir leid....(beinahe) ausnahmslos alle....

habt ihr nichts anderes zu tun, als euch wegen eines völlig belanglosen pixelhaufens (ingameitems) zu flamen, spammen, beschimpfen? 
muss jeder diesen sch**** drachen wirklich haben und wo bleibt (vor dem hintergrund von olypmia) euer sportsgeist, des rätsels lösung selber zu finden?
ich wäre nicht sehr stolz auf etwas, das ich erlange, weil jemand anders mir vorgekaut und hingekotzt hat, wie es geht...

aber naja, die ganze community geht langsam den bach runter, darum spiel ich auch kein wow mehr..kann ich jedem nur empfehlen

in dem sinne.....


----------



## Hexorio (8. August 2008)

ich hab auf einer seite nen text gefunden :

NEW PET! To commemorate the 2008 Olympic Games in China, this pet is obtained through an unknown promotion. To obtain the pet, a code must be redeemed in a major city. Some rumors suggest this pet is awarded based on Arena participation. Others indicate the promotion involves some sort of contest. No official announcements have been made.


mit nem übersetzer ist bei mir das rausgekommen :

NEUES HAUSTIER! Um die 2008 olympischen Spiele in China zu gedenken, wird dieses Haustier durch eine unbekannte Förderung erhalten. Um das Haustier zu erhalten, muß ein Code in einer Hauptstadt zurückgekauft werden. Einige Gerüchte schlagen vor, daß diesem Haustier basiert auf Arenateilnahme zugesprochen wird. Andere zeigen an, daß die Förderung irgendeine Art des Wettbewerbs miteinbezieht. Keine amtlichen Bekanntmachungen sind gebildet worden.


----------



## SilenoZ666 (8. August 2008)

LOL

mit einem Übersetzer.....

das kriegt man auch eigentlich grade noch so hin, würde ich mal behaupten...

ausser man ist eines der semester, die aufgrund ihres zu hohen alters noch kein englisch in der schule hatten....an die richtet sich aber auch mein flame nicht


----------



## Yoranox (8. August 2008)

Mein Tipp:LASS UM GOTTESWILLEN DIE FINGER VON ÜBERSETZMASCHINEN!!!Da kommt in 99% der Fälle echt nur Mist bei rum wie man an dem von dir geposteten beispiel gut erkennt.
2.Bringt uns dieses zitat auch nicht weiter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evolution154 (8. August 2008)

hm also ich denke mal das sich das ganze mit der Zeit lösen wird.. ich war einfach ne Woche und dann schau ich wieder dann weiß ich uch wie ich den blauen Drachen bekommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (8. August 2008)

Grade hat im offiziellem WoW-Forum wer nachn der deutschen  Übersetzung gefragt...


----------



## Yoranox (8. August 2008)

Auch auf die gefahr hin das ich einigen das event versaue hier ein zitat von Dezy die es wiederrum  von wowinsider.com zitiert "taken from Wowinsider.com: 

"If you're not completely holed up in a cave somewhere, you're probably aware that some big sports event called the Olympics is happening in August. Of course, August also marks the start of a new season for our friends over at WoW Radio, who are holding a contest to celebrate their onslaught of shows. In keeping with the Olympics, WoW Radio is calling their August contest "Pass the Torch", and are giving away twenty (!) Worldwide Invitational cards as prizes. Just in case you didn't know, those cards contain the codes for a key to the Wrath Beta and a mini-Tyrael pet. 

How do you join? Simple. Listen to their radio shows! Starting August 8 (or what the Chinese consider to be the lucky 08/08/08), five of their radio shows will be their torch-bearers. During each show, there'll be an 'Olympic ring' -- you'll know them when you hear them, according to WoW Radio -- containing a secret word. The five secret words will form a phrase, which you should then send to their e-mail address to be entered in their grand prize draw. Winners will be announced on the 15th of August on Blue Plz! Head on over to WoW Radio now and keep an ear out for those secret words!" 


http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...=1&pageNo=2


MFg Yoranox


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2008)

Yoranox schrieb:


> Auch auf die gefahr hin das ich einigen das event versaue hier ein zitat von Dezy die es wiederrum  von wowinsider.com zitiert "taken from Wowinsider.com:
> 
> "If you're not completely holed up in a cave somewhere, you're probably aware that some big sports event called the Olympics is happening in August. Of course, August also marks the start of a new season for our friends over at WoW Radio, who are holding a contest to celebrate their onslaught of shows. In keeping with the Olympics, WoW Radio is calling their August contest "Pass the Torch", and are giving away twenty (!) Worldwide Invitational cards as prizes. Just in case you didn't know, those cards contain the codes for a key to the Wrath Beta and a mini-Tyrael pet.
> 
> ...



was hat das bitte mit dem event zu tun die verlosen nur key cars von der wwi -.-


----------



## Traxano (8. August 2008)

was ich bisher gelesen habe sagt mir das garkeinet n plan hat woher man den code bekommt^^


----------



## Yoranox (8. August 2008)

Tatsache da hab ich nicht richtig gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einerseits ziemlich peinlich für mich andererseits lässt es wieder hoffen das man das pet kriegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (8. August 2008)

Also mittlerweile hab ich so meine Vermutung wie man zum Code bekommt...Bevor ich euch hoffnung mach versuch ichs einfacl mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werd euch berichten obs gunzt^^


----------



## Dails (8. August 2008)

Also ich dreh hier nun bald durch *g* Ich hab nun so gut wie alle Stichwörter die Wikipedia zur Olympia 2008 hergibt ausprobiert und es gibt nix her! Das ist zum kreischen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (8. August 2008)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute also der Code sollte per Post kommen wenn ihr Bg´s gewinnt sagen zumindest die GM´s auf meinem Server.
> Meine Vermutung entweder die Gm´s haben 0 ahnung oder es ist eine zu geringe chance.
> Wenn jmd was sinnvolles weiß bitte hier posten.
> Achtung!!!! Bitte nur sachen zum Code posten nicht zum Drache oder Wappenrock danke!!!
> ...



interessiert doch niemand, wow isn drecksspiel mit dem man kein spass hat

cucu


----------



## evolution154 (8. August 2008)

Dails schrieb:


> Also ich dreh hier nun bald durch *g* Ich hab nun so gut wie alle Stichwörter die Wikipedia zur Olympia 2008 hergibt ausprobiert und es gibt nix her! Das ist zum kreischen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-> Das zeugt von verzweiflung xD
Naja wieso machen die auch son typen der nen Code will und sagen nich was es damit auf sich hat^^


Wer hat überhaupt gesagt, dass man da den blauen Drachen bekommt?^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. August 2008)

Also ich habe alles Mögliche versucht ich bin mit mein latein am ende. 
nen GM hat mir nur gesagt er dürfe mir nix über Spiel inhalte verraten LOL???
d[-.-]b


----------



## Dragei (8. August 2008)

Leute ihr habt anscheinend alle keine ahnung ich habe den Drachen in braun,Grün oder sowas.Ich habe in direkt nachdme erstenmal Bg bekommen.
1.Ihr müsst ein Bg machn egal welches.
2.Eure Gruppe muss gewinnen.(Für den Drachen,für den Wappenrock nicht)
3.Dann wenn ihr Glück habt bekommt ihr Post mit der Überschrift Kampfgeist wo dann eine Goldmedallie drin ist.
4.Einfach per Rechtklick beschwören wie eine Katze oder so.

ACHTUNG!!!!!!!!! ES GIBT KEIN CODE ODER GEHEIMWORT!!!!
Entweder Medallie oder nicht.

Mfg Dragei 

Viel Spass beim Metzeln.

Mal 2 Scrennis.Bei Fragen schreibt mich an Server:Antonidas Name:Huntera!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razaros (8. August 2008)

ähm das war nich die frage und ausserdem why steht den sonst ein npc in halle der krieger helden rum und fragt nach nem geheimwort???
achnee stimmt du hass recht das haben die nua zu spaß gemacht weil die uns ärgern wollten


----------



## LordNero (8. August 2008)

Dragei schrieb:


> Leute ihr habt anscheinend alle keine ahnung ich habe den Drachen in braun,Grün oder sowas.Ich habe in direkt nachdme erstenmal Bg bekommen.
> 1.Ihr müsst ein Bg machn egal welches.
> 2.Eure Gruppe muss gewinnen.(Für den Drachen,für den Wappenrock nicht)
> 3.Dann wenn ihr Glück habt bekommt ihr Post mit der Überschrift Kampfgeist wo dann eine Goldmedallie drin ist.
> ...


ich würde den thread mal durchlesen!!!
das man den einen drachen so bekommt wissen mindestens 80%
es geht aber um ein gehimwort das man bei einem npc eingeben kann und damit etwas anders bekommt (wahrscheinlich den blauen drachen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDeadMen (8. August 2008)

Also zzu allererst male s gibt ein geheimwort und les den treath dan weist du auch warum die goldemedallie ist etwas föllig anderes es ist im selben event aber hat nichts mit dem blauen drachen zu tun den es hier gibt aus der medallie kommt ein rot gelber  wer lesenkan ist klar im vorteil

da war wohl einer schneller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Lorag


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. August 2008)

Dragei schrieb:


> Leute ihr habt anscheinend alle keine ahnung ich habe den Drachen in braun,Grün oder sowas.Ich habe in direkt nachdme erstenmal Bg bekommen.
> 1.Ihr müsst ein Bg machn egal welches.
> 2.Eure Gruppe muss gewinnen.(Für den Drachen,für den Wappenrock nicht)
> 3.Dann wenn ihr Glück habt bekommt ihr Post mit der Überschrift Kampfgeist wo dann eine Goldmedallie drin ist.
> ...



Du ahst anscheint keine ahung es geht hier net um den Drachen den du bekommst wenn du gewinnst.
geh mal nach IF und schau dir mal den neuen NPC der da beim Anmelder in der nehe (zwer Grau) an die will ein Code für ein Souviner haben und um das dehrt sich das ganze hier weil wir wissen wollen wie dieser code lautet.
Sie hat neben sich eine Blauen drachen und wir VERMUTEN das man diesen für den Code bekommt.
d[-.-]b


----------



## The Heini (8. August 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> *Gibt es WoW in China ?*
> Klaube wohl kaum das die Olympiacommission sich eine Dreck um WoW kümmert.
> Olympia und WoW *Rolf*
> 
> Werd erwachsen, aber kannst ja gerne Chinesiche Wörter einen GM übermitteln...mal im *Offic guggen* kein WoW Event seitens Blizz geplant.



schon mal was von chinafarmern gehört?! -.-"

sry4spam


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. August 2008)

Hier um diesen NPC dreht sich die ganze sache (auf Alli seite) und es wird vermutet das man diesen Drachen für den besagten Code bekommen kann.
Der Blaue Drache heist auch nicht wie die andern kampfgeist sondern Kampfsprit.
Es scheint auf Alli seite nur diesen NPC zu geben der einen Code von einem haben möchte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
d[-.-]b


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. August 2008)

The schrieb:


> schon mal was von chinafarmern gehört?! -.-"
> 
> sry4spam



 /sing^^ das habe ich mir auch nur gedacht als ich das gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
d[-.-]b


----------



## bluewhiteangel (8. August 2008)

Ne, bei der Horde gibts den auch^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. August 2008)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Ne, bei der Horde gibts den auch^^



 Ich meinte ja auch bei der Alli seite nur den eine auf der Horde seite auch eine schon klar^^ aber halt nur diesen eine NPC für die Allis zugähnlich
d[-.-]b


----------



## Nibirion (8. August 2008)

Einer aus dem Handelschannel meint, dass es was mit der Games Convention zu tun hätte, oder es den dort geben würde.
Angeblich soll es irgendwo auf der GC HP stehen.... bin jetztt aber zu müde zum Suchen, wer mag kann dem ja mal nachgehen....


----------



## Occasus (9. August 2008)

wie wärs wenn wir mal eine gemeinschaftsarbeit machen?

jeder postet die sachen die er schon eingegeben hat und falsch waren. dann können wir schon eine menge ausschließen.



Meine Eingaben:

2008
Fair
Sieg
Spaß
Beijing
Olympia


----------



## Chronon (9. August 2008)

Blizzard 
WoW 
Activision
Vivendi
WOTLK
WOTK
WOTL


----------



## Dails (9. August 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olympische_Sommerspiele_2008 So gut wie alle Stichwörter, Namen etc *g*


----------



## TheDeadMen (9. August 2008)

Fackel 
China
Peking
Drache
Blauerdrache
29
neunundzwanzig


----------



## Saji (9. August 2008)

Hat schon mal einer 42 eingegeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. August 2008)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> Gibt es WoW in China ?
> Klaube wohl kaum das die Olympiacommission sich eine Dreck um WoW kümmert.
> Olympia und WoW *Rolf*
> 
> Werd erwachsen, aber kannst ja gerne Chinesiche Wörter einen GM übermitteln...mal im *Offic guggen* kein WoW Event seitens Blizz geplant.


1. Klar gibts wow in china. 2Mille der spieler kommen daher.

2. Was hatt die olympiakommission damit zu tun oO? Das ist nen event von blizzard so wie sonnenwende usw. Und kommt übrigens von den amerikanern und nicht aus china, also die ide.

3. Hae was ist los? Wer soll erwachsen werden? Wörter an nen Gm Übermitteln? Und das event hatt heute begonnen, ergo: du hast Keine ahnung!


----------



## Occasus (9. August 2008)

Saji schrieb:


> Hat schon mal einer 42 eingegeben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
xD

gleich mal probieren.


Die grüne Frau sagt mir dass das nicht simmt. 

pff.. die stellt bloß die frage nicht richtig


----------



## Dails (9. August 2008)

Ja das glaub ich langsam auch das die Illuminaten ihre Finger im Spiel haben! xD


----------



## Saji (9. August 2008)

Dails schrieb:


> Ja das glaub ich langsam auch das die Illuminaten ihre Finger im Spiel haben! xD


Aaaah... somit wäre auch die "23" mal eine Eingabe wert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry für die sinnlosen Beiträge, mag nur etwas Spannung hier rausnehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (9. August 2008)

1: Wappenrock + Pet weiß jeder woher das ist ma unwichtig!
2: GM sagen alle was verschiedenes: Raten, Event, TCG, versteckt etc.
3:Wahrscheinlich ist eines der ganzen sachen richtig und ihr müsst mal raten oder warten bis es bekannt wird!
4:vllt ist das noch garnicht ins spiel drin und es wird erst am ende der sommerspiele bekannt gegeben!



Ui ein mysterium zum lösen mal das www die nacht durchforsten


----------



## TheDeadMen (9. August 2008)

also emin gedanke geht langsam wirklich richtung arena evntl ne zeitschrift wie das aj auch damals mit mojo war oder wirklich einfaches raten ich denke mal da sheists warten bisses jamand hat und bis dahin weiter raten ^^ außerdem wundert mich die fehlermeldung eh der code konnte nicht überprüft werden??? das hört sichj so an als wär er nicht erhältlich zurzeit !


----------



## Kintaro221 (9. August 2008)

Hmm...
42 > ALL
Ne Spass beiseite, am betsten is Abwarten und Tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich need zwar den Blauen Drachen, aber wird bestimmt noch bekanntgegeben^^

Grüsse Kintaro221


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (9. August 2008)

Arena glaub ich nicht... arena spiel gewinnen? ne 
außerdem sollten ja alle die gleiche chancen haben und leute die keine arena machen oder kaum eq haben wär es unfair...und es geht ja um fairness

und wahrscheinlich hat blizz es garnicht online gestellt und man kann es erst später erhalten*grml* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (9. August 2008)

Reiten
Baseball
Fußball
Olympia
2008
Beijing 2008
8.8.2008
BMX
Kampfesprit
Event
Hammerwurf
Hammer
Segeln
Tennis
Hockey
...glaube die ham sowas wie 3k41z0


----------



## TwistedTransistor (9. August 2008)

Hats scho wer mit Emotes ausprobiert???


----------



## Fetus (9. August 2008)

TwistedTransistor schrieb:


> Hats scho wer mit Emotes ausprobiert???



Habe so ziemlich alles an ihr+dem Drachen getestet.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (9. August 2008)

China
2008
give
sprit
Kampfgeist
Olympia
Joa glaub des wars^^


----------



## ginky_8 (9. August 2008)

Kalimdor
Azeroth
Wowbesseralswar
Arthas
Illidan
Illidan Sturmgrimm
hässliche Zwergenfrau

so das wars


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (9. August 2008)

Vielleicht was mit dem ursprung? Griechenland?


----------



## Tigrexx (9. August 2008)

lol ich hab heute nen bg bemacht gewonnen habe mir aus der post mein neues pet und den wappenrock  geholt die post ha ich nichtmal gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (9. August 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> lol ich hab heute nen bg bemacht gewonnen habe mir aus der post mein neues pet und den wappenrock  geholt die post ha ich nichtmal gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hey,
In China ist ein Sack mit Reis umgefallen,
Der fiel auf einen Hund sein Name war: <W A Y N E>! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## notoes (9. August 2008)

hi, hab ALLES gelesen, probiere es auch ma mit dem code, die aussage eines members der sagt "4 gewinnen/ 4verlieren"+zitat aus dem brief hört sich bisher am logischsten an...

UND ...die olympischen (sommer) spiele sind natürlich alle 4!! jahre ...nicht wie behauptet alle 2

alle 2 jahre wechseln sich sommerspiele und winterspiele ab...richtig aufsehn erregen allerdings nur die sommerspiele...

das dieses event (das ja zu den sommerspielen gerade stattfindet) vorher noch ned war, liegt offensichtlich daran, das es wow zu den letzten sommerspielen noch ned gab (2004) xDD

mfg notoes

ps: peinlich aber sehr lustig wie sich manche menschen hier aufführn...
fremdschämen kann auch spaß machen ^^


----------



## Tkn (9. August 2008)

hm, "gold" wäre ein versuch wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (9. August 2008)

CHINAFARMER ROCKEN 

das wäre was ;P
müssen die chinesen ja bissel einlullen dafür dass die oly machen ^^


----------



## BLUEYE (9. August 2008)

Also alles verlieren und gewinnen geht nicht, habe ich auch schon probiert.


----------



## SilenoZ666 (9. August 2008)

TheDeadMen schrieb:


> Also zzu allererst male s gibt ein geheimwort und les den treath dan weist du auch warum die goldemedallie ist etwas föllig anderes es ist im selben event aber hat nichts mit dem blauen drachen zu tun den es hier gibt aus der medallie kommt ein rot gelber  wer lesenkan ist klar im vorteil
> 
> da war wohl einer schneller
> 
> ...




wer schreiben kann aber auch...das ist echt mal übel...


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (9. August 2008)

Blizz treibt wieder verrückten scheiß mit uns   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. August 2008)

Also solangsam vermute ich das blizz uns nur veraschen will und den NPC mit nen programm verlinkt haben was alles auf Zhlt was wir da ein geben^^
Neuer Voklssport in WOW erratet wie der Code ist den man beim NPC eingeben muss.
Ich selber habe auch schon jeden scheiss eingegebn und versucht dachte es klappt genau wie kurze zeit mit den Mojo Pet wo man nur nen NPC /küssen muste um es zu bekommen. Solansam gehn mir die ideen aus was zumkuckuk man da machen muss.
Aber immer schön am Balll bleiben ihrgendwan schaffen wirs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
d[-.-]b


----------



## Kyragan (9. August 2008)

Yoh schrieb:


> Für den nächsten dummen:
> 
> NEIN dieses Event gibts NICHT alle zwei Jahre. Ab jetzt vil schon aber 2 Jahre davor gabs dieses Event NICHT! Oder hast du jemals davor jemanden gesehen der mit dem Wappenrock oder dem Pet rumgerannt ist?! Es ist das erste mal das es dieses event in Wow gibt.
> 
> Fertisch, aus, schluss, basta!


Warums Drache? Hab gehört dasn traditionell chinesischer Drache, weil Olympia atm in China ist...>.>


----------



## ForTehWin (9. August 2008)

LOL!
Das ist bestimmt wieder son Bug wie beim Braufest!xD

Kann mich noch dran errinnern wo alle wie bekloppt "Braufest Donnergebräu !Kauft es!" geschrien haben.

Die Marktschreier-Quest hatte nicht funktioniert doch bis sich das rumgesprochen hatte,vergingen locker 6 Spamreiche Tage..olol

Ich denk mal das ist hier dasselbe mit dem Code...der existiert bestimmt garned und ihr ratet und sucht euch zu Tode...^^

Naja have fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## notoes (9. August 2008)

Næxt schrieb:


> Um den blauen drachen zu bekommen muss man jedes bg einmal gewinnen und einmal verlieren....dadurch bekommst nen brief in dem der code steht.....hat bei mir und meinen gildenkollegen funktioniert!
> 
> 
> Edit: in den Brief stand: Ihr habt bewiesen das ihr Stark seid, jedoch auch ein guter Verlierer. Ihr habt den Geist der Spiele beeindruckt, dieser wird euch als dank Begleiten.




dann wollte sich der gute "näxt" also nurn bissl aufspielen...wie low von dir, dich auf diese billige art und weise in den vordergrund zu drängen...
(sollte es allerdings wahr sein das es so funktioniert, poste doch bitte ein screen von dir und deinem BLAUEN pet...dann poste ich eine entschuldigung)

in dem fall habt dochn bissl gedult, oder hofft das es sich von selbst klärt...ich glaube inzwischen, das dieses event nicht einwandfrei funktioniert un wir bald mit serverneustarts rechnen koennen^^ ....
danch wirds wohl laufen und früher oder spaeter wird sich zwangsläufig ein redseeliger spieler auf sein blaues drachenpet ansprechen lassen...
bis dann ALLE damit rumrennen 

mfg notoes


edit: allerdings: vllt hat er ja doch ned gelogen, vllt sollte man versuchen alle 4 bg´s in folge zu gewinnen...alle 4 in folge zu verlieren ist im rp glutsturm auf hordeseite im moment zumindest sehr leicht....


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (9. August 2008)

Oh ja die Braufest q ich weiß noch was ich da... äh nicht so wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir hat ein Gamemaster ma geantwortet:

Muahaha wir wollen euch leiden sehen!*g*
Es tut mir leid aber ich kann Dir nur das gleiche sagen wie den ganzen anderen: Probier einfach ....


eig. hätte ich da ja gelacht aber das hat mir ma garnicht weitergeholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (9. August 2008)

Laut ... www.warcraftpets.com ...



> It's confirmed... there's another. HOWEVER, this one has not yet been released on US and EU servers. Blizzard has confirmed this. News of this pet should be coming within the next week. It may even turn out to be unavailable on EU and US servers. Only time will tell. Until then, RELAX folks.


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (9. August 2008)

Dacht ich's mir doch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elwydd (9. August 2008)

hmm wie wäre es mit Chuck Norrys ? ^^
versuch wärs doch wert, leider sitze ich atm am laptop wo wow nicht drauf ist :/


----------



## Shanndorano (9. August 2008)

THIS PET HAS NOT YET BEEN RELEASED ON EU AND US SERVERS. No official announcements have been made yet 
regarding how it will be obtained on those servers. In China, the pet has been released and the code is mailed to 
500 players per day who won pre-organized contests. Obviously, obtaining this pet will be handled differently on 
US and EU servers. Blizzard should be releasing details in the coming week.

Quelle

wird wohl noch nicht freigegeben sein...


----------



## Thraslon (9. August 2008)

Lesen macht Spaß! 
Lese oben!


----------



## Bihd (9. August 2008)

müsste auch free tibet sachen geben aber ich glaub dafür spielen zu viele chinaleute wow ^^


----------



## Elwydd (9. August 2008)

China Leute finde ich ein bischen fies wie wäre es mit chinafarmers oder so ^^
und naja freibet sachen iuiiuiuiui dan hätt blizz ein prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alutia1992 (9. August 2008)

notoes schrieb:


> hi, hab ALLES gelesen, probiere es auch ma mit dem code, die aussage eines members der sagt "4 gewinnen/ 4verlieren"+zitat aus dem brief hört sich bisher am logischsten an...
> 
> UND ...die olympischen (sommer) spiele sind natürlich alle 4!! jahre ...nicht wie behauptet alle 2
> 
> ...



was solln das heissen;P? die winterspiele find ich viel schöner ( weill deutschland viel besser ist ^^ ) naja sommer sind viel mehr disziplinen die einfach nur langweilig sind oder guckst du dir judo oder turnen an? ich glaub eher weniger ^^


----------



## Midnightboy (9. August 2008)

So Leute giebts heute schon was neues bzw Code?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hat sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Kann es sein das wir auch ne iCoce Promotion bekommen?


----------



## Alamastra (9. August 2008)

Also ich hab ne gm gefragt ob man den code im bg etc. kriegt. Und ich hab gefragt ob es den nur einmal pro char gibt. Das ist dabei rausgekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordNero (9. August 2008)

du hättest ihn fragen müssen "welche streifen hat ein zebra schwarze oder weiße", Alamastra.
Egal, schade das jetzt 9 seiten umsonst waren aber endlich ist das rätsel gelöst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alamastra (9. August 2008)

Oh syr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thursoni (9. August 2008)

Vinzenth schrieb:


> Wieso kann Blizzard nicht einfach mal ein Event zur Olympiade 2008 machen ohne das sich gleich wieder das Maul darüber zerrissen wird.
> 
> Und wenn ihr dazu Fragen habt, dann lauft doch einfach zu den NPCs, die euch über dieses Event aufklären bzw. lest die News auf der Hauptseite.
> 
> Immer das gleiche mit den Vorschulkindern. Haben wollen und nicht wissen, was es damit auf sich hat. Und einmal SuFu im Forum benutzen, dann stößt man von ganz allein drauf und muss nicht jedes Mal einen neuen Beitrag dazu erstellen.



Dann lies du doch bitte den Thread.. Es ging nicht darum wie das Event funktioniert sondern wie das "Geheimwort" lautet. Soviel zu Vorschulkindern...


----------



## LordNero (9. August 2008)

blizzard hat jetzt die neue seite zu diesm event eröffnet vielleicht kommen da auch bald die informaionen über die NPC's in Eisenschmiede und Orgrimmar dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick mich ich bin ein Link


----------



## RvD ascoR (9. August 2008)

Nichts Neues dran, die Seite gibt es schon lang und sie wurde auch schon gepostet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann mal bis Mittwoch warten und schauen, ob es dann was Neues gibt. ;D


----------



## Éothain (9. August 2008)

Die Kampfgeister

Typ: Festtag
Datum: 8. - 24. August
Ort: Hauptstädte, Schlachtfelder

ie Macht der Kampfgeister, den Schutzheiligen des Wettkampfes, ist alle zwei Jahre kraftvoll genug, um sich den Gefilden der Sterblichen nähern zu können. In solchen Zeiten können Mitglieder der Allianz als auch der Horde diesen Geistern huldigen, indem sie auf den Schlachtfeldern gegeneinander antreten und sich dabei ihren Wappenrock verdienen. Mit jedem Sieg im Wettkampf können sich die Teilnehmer zusätzlich die Gunst der Geister in Form einer wertvollen Goldmedaille verdienen – und das darin eingeschlossene besondere Haustier.





Gewinnt Gold!
Ihr könnt an dem Event „Kampfgeister“ teilnehmen, indem ihr einfach eines der Schlachtfelder betretet und euer Bestes versucht, eurem Team zum Sieg zu verhelfen. Der Wappenrock des Wettkampfes ist ein seltenes (blaues) Kleidungsstück, das, falls ihr einen Blick darauf werfen wollt, auch von den Ausrufern des Events getragen wird. Für jeden Sieg besteht zusätzlich die Chance, eine Goldmedaille zu gewinnen, all diese Belohnungen erhaltet ihr dann per Post. In dem gesamten Zeitraum des Events erhöht jeder Sieg auf einem der Schlachtfelder eure Chancen auf eine Goldmedaille.


Mehr steht auf der offiziellen Seite nicht.

Link:

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/e...tofcompetition/


----------



## LordNero (9. August 2008)

ich weiß das da nicht mehr steht ich habe gesagt das da ja vielleicht noch was neues kommt und das die gepostet wurde habe ich anscheinend überlesen, sry


----------



## Nightroad (9. August 2008)

schon lustig wie alle     x-mal das gleiche posten --.--


----------



## Midnightboy (9. August 2008)

so nochmal zur aufklärung:
NEW PET! To commemorate the 2008 Olympic Games in China, this pet is obtained through an unknown promotion. To obtain the pet, a code must be redeemed in a major city.

THIS PET HAS NOT YET BEEN RELEASED ON EU AND US SERVERS. No official announcements have been made yet regarding how it will be obtained on those servers. In China, the pet has been released and the code is mailed to 500 players per day who won pre-organized in-game contests. Obviously, obtaining this pet will be handled differently on US and EU servers. Blizzard should be releasing details in the coming week.

Ergo das Pet ist immo in Europa bis Mittwoch nicht erhältlich.Hoffe am Mittwoch giebt es Good News 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Midi


----------



## Erdnussbutter (9. August 2008)

... code is mr neu ^^naja ^^fleissig bgs machen jetzt ^


----------



## Yiraja (9. August 2008)

sehr schön endlich mal einer der ahnung hat ^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (9. August 2008)

Naja dan bin ich ja mal gespannt wie die Rätzels lösung ist.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Tsorro (10. August 2008)

gibts schon was neues?


----------



## Daluuyn (10. August 2008)

also ich hab auch mal nen gm gefragt der meinte dann :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann hab ich gesagt ist schon komisch das es dann nen npc dafür gibt daraufhin der gm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Darksim (10. August 2008)

So ein Mal PvP mit meiner Schurkin hab Wappenrock und die Goldmedallie bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit der man den Bunten China Drachen beschwört als Pet. 
Cool! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beastboy90 (10. August 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wie gierig kann man sein. Es gibt den Code, weil das Pet selten sein soll, und so solls bleiben.
> Probiert doch die hier beschriebene Methode mit dem Win-Loose, evl. klappts ja.
> 
> Am besten wäre es, Blizz würde das ganze wirklich an ne Bedingung knüpfen oder verschiedene Codes, die nur 1x funzen, implementieren, damit die Code-Erschleicher alt aussehen ...
> ...



ganz genau 

wo bleibt da der sinn ????

nirgends also 

/closed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daluuyn (10. August 2008)

ich will auch mal nen  /closed schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/closed

...

...

...

...

muhahahaha


----------



## Lisutari (10. August 2008)

Daluuyn schrieb:


> ich will auch mal nen  /closed schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Toll jetzt steht der Müll wieder im Forenticker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midnightboy (10. August 2008)

Giebts schon was neues weil der geist hat jetzt zusätzlich noch ein blaues Leuchten um sich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:Ach war nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war nur nen Leckerli. Schade^^


----------



## Toclek (11. August 2008)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Giebts schon was neues weil der geist hat jetzt zusätzlich noch ein blaues Leuchten um sich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Kennwort lautet cqdpes89724, allerdings zählt das Kennwort nach jedem eingeben eins hoch


----------



## Hexorio (11. August 2008)

Toclek schrieb:


> Das Kennwort lautet cqdpes89724, allerdings zählt das Kennwort nach jedem eingeben eins hoch




Woher weist du das?
Quelle pls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midnightboy (11. August 2008)

Toclek schrieb:


> Das Kennwort lautet cqdpes89724, allerdings zählt das Kennwort nach jedem eingeben eins hoch



Bad New´s 4 you!!!

THIS PET HAS NEVER BEEN RELEASED ON EU AND US SERVERS. The NPCs found on those servers to redeem the code are likely a bug. Members of this site who claim to have this pet are either confusing it for the Spirit of Competition or are on Chinese servers. Several unconfirmed sources suggest this pet may never be released on US and EU servers.

In China, throughout each day of the event, the code is mailed to 500 random players. Only players who have achieved various in-game milestones during the event are eligible. Some milestones include having an Arena rating of 1650+, increasing reputation for certain Outland factions from less than revered to exalted, or raising a profession from 350 or less to 375.

Mfg Midi


----------



## Airness (11. August 2008)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> lol olympia gibs auch alle 2 jahre junge^^



Made my day, vielen Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (11. August 2008)

So viel Müll hier drin. X_x Ja, es gibt alle 2 Jahre eine Olympiade, Sommer- bzw. Winterolympiade. Kann das Thema mal abgehakt werden? Das tut hier nichts zur Sache ... 

Ansonsten sollte Midnights Post alles sagen; wer nicht auf nem chinesischen Server spielt, kann den blauen KampfESPRIT wohl nicht bekommen, sondern nur den KampfGEIST. So long ...


----------



## Toastbrod (11. August 2008)

Gut dann hat sich ja das Thema wohl erledigt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem konnte der Code entschlüsselt werden, er lautet: 258imaboon9373lol


----------



## Éothain (11. August 2008)

*THIS PET HAS NEVER BEEN RELEASED ON EU AND US SERVERS.* Steht hier in Fettschrift: 

http://www.warcraftpets.com/wow.pets/mythi...competition.asp


----------



## mayflower86 (11. August 2008)

Also der GM auf meinem Server hat mir heut folgendes geantwortet auf die frage was das mit dem geheimwort aufsich hat: 12:50[Argenyos]: Es geht gar nicht, denn dieses "Geheimwort" ist nicht für Europa verfügbar. Wir bitten die Verwirrung zu verzeihen.

das stimmt wohl mit cats aussage überein


----------



## Saji (13. August 2008)

mayflower86 schrieb:


> Also der GM auf meinem Server hat mir heut folgendes geantwortet auf die frage was das mit dem geheimwort aufsich hat: 12:50[Argenyos]: Es geht gar nicht, denn dieses "Geheimwort" ist nicht für Europa verfügbar. Wir bitten die Verwirrung zu verzeihen.
> 
> das stimmt wohl mit cats aussage überein


Schade... kein Blauer Drache... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie gut, dass ich heute Auge mit 2000:0 gewonnen habe und danach prompt meinen Drachen im Postfach hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So weit, so gut... ich zieh dann mal nach China. xD


----------

